# Paying debt from overseas?



## needhelpinDXB (Dec 18, 2013)

I know this question has been asked a lot in the past, just trying to find a more current answer to it.

I'm looking to move back home in 2 or 3 months. I have a bit of debt with EmiratesNBD here - which, with my end of service payout, I can pay almost in full by the time I leave. Almost being the operative word here. I'm thinking I'll have about AED 20,000 left over.

I've spoken with EmiratesNBD, but all they say is I need to pay it in full before I leave. Is there any way around this? I fully intend to pay the rest of my debt off from Australia once I get there - I just need to figure out how to do that.

Are there any other banks that are more open to this that I could shift everything over to?

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Well they would say that wouldn't they!
They know that once you have left the country - it will be much harder to chase you for money in your home country!
Once you leave Dubai - you are in total control of how and when you pay any outstanding debts to the banks and institutions in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't be surprised though, when you next leave the country if the Bank has already flagged you as someone doing a runner 

Asking the bank might not have been the smartest of moves


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Cannot you use your line of credit back home ?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't the objective of being in Dubai to leave with money in the bank? 

You're only talking about ~$5000. I would just get the money in line back home and pay off your debts. Once you leave it will be harder to pay as it will be "out of sight, out of mind" and being blacklisted from the GCC isn't worth $5000.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

INFAMOUS said:


> Isn't the objective of being in Dubai to leave with money in the bank?
> 
> You're only talking about ~$5000. I would just get the money in line back home and pay off your debts. Once you leave it will be harder to pay as it will be "out of sight, out of mind" and being blacklisted from the GCC isn't worth $5000.


In other words, don't burn your bridges.


----------



## anotherdayindubai (Dec 20, 2013)

20k? hmmmm why do you leave a few payments at the bank before you leave (of your loan installment of course) and then pay off later.

Also '20k' and 'almost' are two words which shouldn't be used together when 'blacklisted' can also be used in the same sentence


----------

